# Trovoada em Silves - 07/12/2010



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2010 às 15:30)

A trovoada desta noite, que se iniciou perto das 00h30 e terminou por volta das 02h, foi caracterizada por imensos clarões, no entanto e por causa de uma camada de nuvens muito baixa, não era possível vislumbrar a maioria dos raios. Má noite para fotos. Foi acompanhada por aguaceiros moderados e rajadas pontualmente fortes.

Ainda assim, dentro das possíbilidades, consegui tirar estas fotos:













Das 00h às 08h a acumulação em Silves foi de 13,7mm.


----------



## Rain (8 Dez 2010 às 01:39)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Dez 2010 às 02:23)

Boas fotos!!


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2010 às 15:10)

Não ficaram nada mal!  Parabéns!


----------



## Brunomc (8 Dez 2010 às 15:44)

Boas Fotos ecobcg


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2010 às 21:32)

Ainda não tinha visto estas fotos

Obrigado por partilhares aqui com o pessoal


----------



## actioman (12 Dez 2010 às 00:01)

ecobcg disse:


>



Bem conseguida! Parece um postal!


----------



## MontijoCity (14 Dez 2010 às 00:57)

Muito bom! Parabéns pelo trabalho.


----------

